# Brompton arrives!



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2008)

My  My wife's Brompton has arrived! We collect it tomorrow... pictures will follow.


----------



## Riding in Circles (25 Jul 2008)

If I still rode wedgies I would have a Brompton, enjoy.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jul 2008)

Well... a day of surprises... we went to pick up my wife's Brompton and came away with two matching Bromptons! It turns out that the company sent two identical bikes by accident, and since the shop-owner knew he would be unlikely to sell the other one any time soon, he offered it to us at a big discount. So, despite the slightly creepy thing of having matching bikes, it was too good to miss - especially as we were buying the original one on the Cyclescheme anyway - and we bought both! We are very glad we did and in fact were left wondering why we hadn't thought of this a couple of years ago - we already have plans to take them on holiday...

My wife and I with our accidentally matching Bromptons... (yes, I know I need a haircut!)


----------



## sheddy (26 Jul 2008)

BTW does one get 1 or 2 folding pedals fitted as standard thesedays ?


----------



## gavintc (26 Jul 2008)

You can top off the twee factor by wearing matching kit as well.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jul 2008)

sheddy said:


> BTW does one get 1 or 2 folding pedals fitted as standard thesedays ?



1 - there's no need to have two folding pedals.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jul 2008)

gavintc said:


> You can top off the twee factor by wearing matching kit as well.



 I don't think so! And I would have gone for a Brompton in orange if I had known I was going to get one...


----------



## spandex (26 Jul 2008)

congrats on your twins mate If you bring them up well they will give you both years of happiness


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I don't think so! And I would have gone for a Brompton in orange if I had known I was going to get one...



No excuses! You can get paint spray cans easily enough!


----------



## spandex (26 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> No excuses! You can get paint spray cans easily enough!




But there twins.


How can you do that to them there lovely


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2008)

It does rather feel like that. I do like the colour too. However I will be changing the saddle ASAP - the basic one is rather fat and spongy for me.


----------



## col (27 Jul 2008)

very cool,i always thought of those as the rolls royce of folders.


----------



## andygates (27 Jul 2008)

Yay more Bromptons in the world!


----------



## jonesy (27 Jul 2008)

What type of Brompton? They look like they are one of the more lightweight models. I've got an older L3, which is great, and a less loved T5, which is heavier and less reliable with the old Sturmey Archer 5 speed hub.


----------



## simon l& and a half (28 Jul 2008)

hhmmm....
http://www.anothercyclingforum.com/index.php?topic=50849.0


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Jul 2008)

Why doesn't that surprise me? 

Bromptons, I get the feeling, are a bit like Macs, you either love them immediately or you don't get them at all. I think you seem to want them to be something they are not. 

Some complaints in that thread are just weird - folding difficult? It's so utterly simple once you've seen it done or read the instructions. I can fold mine in 20 seconds and I've only just got it. 

Weight - sure, but why would you be wanting to carry them any significant distance anyway? They've got wheels... and they aren't that heavy anyway. And complaints about handlebars - well they have three types (including a flat bar), and you can always fit your own if you think they are that bad. 

And saddles - well saddles are personal - Fizik have always suited me. 

Sure there are other folding bikes - if I had had the extra money and had known I was going to be getting a folding bike, I would have got a Birdy or a Bike Friday, probably - but we are very happy with our Bromptons.


----------



## simon l& and a half (28 Jul 2008)

I'm persisting with mine - but the quality is really, really poor. And you'd have thought they'd have got their heads around Allen keys.


----------



## andygates (28 Jul 2008)

Got mine out of the box. Rode Dunwich. The only problems I had were down to my choice of clothing. Fold is easy, rolls nicely, trundles along at a steady 16mph and with about 70 miles of practice I could even honk efficiently. An elastomer option for heavier riders would be nice, but I'll do the jubilee-clip modification soon.

The ride position is different; the handling is different; everything is different. _Vive_.


----------



## bonj2 (28 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well... a day of surprises... we went to pick up my wife's Brompton and came away with two matching Bromptons! It turns out that the company sent two identical bikes by accident, and since the shop-owner knew he would be unlikely to sell the other one any time soon, he offered it to us at a big discount. So, despite the slightly creepy thing of having matching bikes, it was too good to miss - especially as we were buying the original one on the Cyclescheme anyway - and we bought both! We are very glad we did and in fact were left wondering why we hadn't thought of this a couple of years ago - we already have plans to take them on holiday...
> 
> My wife and I with our accidentally matching Bromptons... (yes, I know I need a haircut!)



Bollocks. You ordered two deliberately when the missus wasn't in earshot because YOU wanted one aswell, and then told the shop owner to come up with a cock and bull story about the supplier sending two and arranged to settle the 'discount' privately. Then when you both walked in there, he obliged, and "Oh!  what a surprise! _I'll_ have to have one aswell!"

If they'd _really_ ordered two then they would have just sent one back to the supplier telling them they'd got the order wrong!


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2008)

andygates said:


> Got mine out of the box. Rode Dunwich. The only problems I had were down to my choice of clothing. Fold is easy, rolls nicely, trundles along at a steady 16mph and with about 70 miles of practice I could even honk efficiently. An elastomer option for heavier riders would be nice, but I'll do the jubilee-clip modification soon.
> 
> The ride position is different; the handling is different; everything is different. _Vive_.



A birdy elastomer can be modified for the job and makes the rear less bouncy at speed.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> Bollocks. You ordered two deliberately when the missus wasn't in earshot because YOU wanted one aswell, and then told the shop owner to come up with a cock and bull story about the supplier sending two and arranged to settle the 'discount' privately. Then when you both walked in there, he obliged, and "Oh!  what a surprise! _I'll_ have to have one aswell!"
> 
> If they'd _really_ ordered two then they would have just sent one back to the supplier telling them they'd got the order wrong!



Nice try! Except, my choice wouldn't have been turquoise.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jul 2008)

simon l& and a half said:


> the quality is really, really poor.



What 'quality' do you mean? It's such a general term that has very little meaning in itself. They seem very well-designed, well put-together and well-finished to me. The only thing I will change is the saddle (because it wouldn't have been the one I would have ordered). 

If you dislike it so much, send it back or sell it. Cycling shouldn't be masochistic. I am sure there are plenty of other people who would get far more pleasure out of it than you! I'll have the saddle for a start...


----------



## LLB (29 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Nice try! Except, my choice wouldn't have been turquoise.



Agree with Bonj, and you didn't have to accept the second bike.

Why did you want a Brompton anyway ?


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2008)

simon l& and a half said:


> I'm persisting with mine - but the quality is really, really poor. And you'd have thought they'd have got their heads around Allen keys.



If you don't persist with Ritchie's creation, Dahon are soon to unveil the Brompton inspired, Curl.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jul 2008)

Origamist said:


> Brompton inspiredIMG]



Looks more like plagiarism than inspiration! But good for them... Apart from the Curve, Dahons have always seemed a bit utilitarian to me.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jul 2008)

linfordlunchbox said:


> Agree with Bonj, and you didn't have to accept the second bike.
> 
> Why did you want a Brompton anyway ?



1. This isn't an argument - it happened exactly how I said. Why would you think otherwise? Bonj was only joking (I hope). 

2. Why do you think my wife wanted a Brompton? Because she wanted a bike she could easily take on public transport (since we don't have a car), and because it's a beautiful piece of Britsh design and engineering. Since it's through Cyclescheme.co.uk, there's around a 35% in tax rebates so the cost isn't so much of an issue. Since we've got two we can now take them to places that we go to together, like to my parents' next week or the Netherlands when we visit friends later in August. Until now, cycling has been something I do on my own, now we can enjoy cycling together sometimes.  I can also use mine when I travel to conferences etc. which is something I have thought about for a while.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jul 2008)

mjones said:


> What type of Brompton? They look like they are one of the more lightweight models. I've got an older L3, which is great, and a less loved T5, which is heavier and less reliable with the old Sturmey Archer 5 speed hub.



They are both M6L - just steel not any fancy Titanium stuff but with the 6 gear (3-speed Sachs hub plus derailleur).


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Looks more like plagiarism than inspiration! But good for them... Apart from the Curve, Dahons have always seemed a bit utilitarian to me.



If you look closely, the frame folds between the wheels, unlike the Brompton. What's more, the chainset is on the outside of the folded package, unlike the Brompton. The seatpost/saddle interface is also an innovation.

Here's the patent application: 

http://v3.espacenet.com/origdoc?DB=EPODOC&IDX=US2007210556&F=0&QPN=US2007210556


----------



## jonesy (29 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> They are both M6L - just steel not any fancy Titanium stuff but with the 6 gear (3-speed Sachs hub plus derailleur).



Which sounds like the modern replacement for the old L5.? How do you find the gears? I've heard they are pretty reliable, though with a narrower range of ratios than the 5 speed hub version.


----------



## simon l& and a half (30 Jul 2008)

by quality I mean
1. The folding pedal creaks
2. The bottom bracket creaks
3. The one allen key that I've found is the one in the head of the bolt that holds the mudflap on to the mudguard - and rubs against the tyre after I go over a bump
4. The device for holding it in the unfolded position rotates and has to be re-aligned
5. The front hub goes whhwhrwhr
6. One of the bolts holding the rear light to the rack worked loose and fell out.

Now all of this is minor stuff, but you don't expect it on a new bike. 

The more basic problem is the flex in the handlebars, and the want of a folding spd pedal. I'll live with it because I need a folder, but I regret not going for the Ridgeback (as my bro advises), which is substantially cheaper.

But....one of these days I'll step off a train in Istanbul, unfold it, cycle down to the ferry, cross the Bosphorus, go to the eastern station, fold it up, and get on the train for Aleppo. And be very, very happy.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2008)

mjones said:


> Which sounds like the modern replacement for the old L5.? How do you find the gears? I've heard they are pretty reliable, though with a narrower range of ratios than the 5 speed hub version.



They seem pretty good to me - even my wife can get up steepish slopes on them and she is no kind of cyclist at all, so they must be okay. 

Anyway, I am very pleased with my unexpected Brompton. Whatever the clouds of gloom that have decided to float across my sky say...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2008)

Origamist said:


> If you look closely, the frame folds between the wheels, unlike the Brompton. What's more, the chainset is on the outside of the folded package, unlike the Brompton. The seatpost/saddle interface is also an innovation.
> 
> Here's the patent application:
> 
> http://v3.espacenet.com/origdoc?DB=EPODOC&IDX=US2007210556&F=0&QPN=US2007210556



I see - looks interesting.


----------



## jonesy (30 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> They seem pretty good to me - even my wife can get up steepish slopes on them and she is no kind of cyclist at all, so they must be okay.
> 
> Anyway, I am very pleased with my unexpected Brompton. Whatever the clouds of gloom that have decided to float across my sky say...



Have to say I was very surprised by the afforementioned 'clouds of gloom'! I find my Bromptons (5 speed hub apart) to be very reliable, with constant use throughout the year in all weathers, and the range even of the 3 speed fine for most normal usage.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Jul 2008)

Well, I rode my Brompton the 9 or so miles in to work today (because I have to take a train later), and it was really enjoyable once I had realised that there is simply no point in trying to ride it like my racer! Sure, it took 45 minutes rather than 30, but it handled uneven road surfaces and even a bit of unfinished path (a diversion due to roadworks) well, and proved to be nippy and manoeverable. However I did discover the disadvantage of entirely matching bikes - after having carefully packed my clothes in my Brompton bag, I discovered when I got to work that I had picked up my wife's bag! No, this doesn't mean I am wearing my wife's knickers - luckily I had some sweatpants in the office - but it does mean I have no wallet etc and have to borrow some cash!


----------



## rootes (8 Aug 2008)

you want straight handle bars - they flex less.. the straight bar stem is longer as well

but in the two years I have used my 2 speed lots are parts have been replaced - some of the components are pretty low grade... but also it gets used hard every day..

but parts are cheap

also one thing I an other I know with bromptons is it depends on the shop you buy from with respect to setup - some shops seem to sort out the crappy spoke tension and some do not..




BUT it is a great machine - 31mph over waterloo bridge but yoy can take it into the shops / work to stop it getting nicked!


----------



## rootes (8 Aug 2008)

Origamist said:


> A birdy elastomer can be modified for the job and makes the rear less bouncy at speed.




also you can just put a jubilee clip around the std brommie one to stiffen it up and adjusting the jubilee clip makes it adjustable! lol


----------



## Origamist (11 Aug 2008)

rootes said:


> also you can just put a jubilee clip around the std brommie one to stiffen it up and adjusting the jubilee clip makes it adjustable! lol



It's still squidgy though - I used to use two jubilee clips (I'm heavy), but with the elastomers you get three levels of suspension: green, red and yellow.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Aug 2008)

My wife and I are both small and light so we have no problem with the elastomer being 'bouncy'... I have also had no problems with the handlebars flexing (although I would have ordered the flat-barred version if I had intended to buy one in the first place). 

We took our Bromptons down south when staying with my folks last week - it made travelling by train easy and they performed very nicely in both town and the rolling country lanes. Plus we were able to fold them up and put them behind the desk of a museum that had no formal or informal cycle parking at all...  All in all one of the best buys I have ever made.


----------



## rootes (13 Aug 2008)

yep once you have a brompton you find they are very useful..

Plus still time to enter the Brompton 2008 World Champs at Blenheim Palace


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Aug 2008)

rootes said:


> Plus still time to enter the Brompton 2008 World Champs at Blenheim Palace



I'm not _that _wierd...!


----------



## Arch (29 Aug 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm not _that _wierd...!



Ah go on! You and Mrs FM could win a pair of top of the range Broms and let me and the Doc have your old ones cheap... (no, ok, it's a bit cute, but we're thinking a folder each would be handy....)


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Aug 2008)

*puts foot down*
Sorry, but the notion of matching Bromptons disturbs me somewhat. That's too cute for words.
Fine as an accident, but deliberately matching...no.
*shudders*


----------



## Arch (29 Aug 2008)

Nah, we'd soon customise them different anyway!

No, I wouldn't order matching ones, don't worry!...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Aug 2008)

We're just back from a few days in the Netherlands, where the matching Bromptons attracted a fair bit of attention (all of it good). It was particularly nice to be able to cycle to Amsterdam from the ferry...


----------



## Mr Phoebus (1 Sep 2008)

I've just visited a large open plan office, holding my folded up Brompton.
The person I went to see was inquisitive about the bike, asking: Does it unpack easily? I said: Oh, very easily, watch this.
And so I quickly unfolded the bike much to her amazement, then wheeled it about like a trolley, then quickly refolded it.
When I looked up the whole office had stopped working and was watching the quick demonstration totally amazed.


----------



## Number14 (13 Sep 2008)

Got mine today .

I'd like to thank Gordon Brown for paying 40% of the cost through the Cycle to Work scheme. He's still not getting my vote in the next election though


----------



## HelenD123 (16 Sep 2008)

Ooh, that's a thought. Our cycle to work scheme opens again in November and I was thinking I should take advantage of it. But do I really have use for a Brompton...


----------



## Yellow Fang (16 Sep 2008)

Once you have one you'll find plenty of uses for it.


----------



## redcogs (4 Oct 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well... a day of surprises... we went to pick up my wife's Brompton and came away with two matching Bromptons! It turns out that the company sent two identical bikes by accident, and since the shop-owner knew he would be unlikely to sell the other one any time soon, he offered it to us at a big discount. So, despite the slightly creepy thing of having matching bikes, it was too good to miss - especially as we were buying the original one on the Cyclescheme anyway - and we bought both! We are very glad we did and in fact were left wondering why we hadn't thought of this a couple of years ago - we already have plans to take them on holiday...
> 
> My wife and I with our accidentally matching Bromptons... (yes, I know I need a haircut!)



i don't often stray into special interests, but i'm so pleased that i have done.. The Will Self article on Bromptons is a cracking read, then, as if i am not already delighted enough, there is a super photo of Mr and Mrs 'Monkey.

Mrs 'Monkey looks lovely and you both appear as a fine couple FM. i wouldn't worry unduly about the twin bikes if i were you - Mr and Mrs redcogs have matching kinetic wristwatches and wear them without any embarassment!

AND.. Lucky you to get the bikes at a knock down price!!

The old phrase 'money to money' springs to mind (not in a bitter way you understand 'Monkey).


----------



## Mr Phoebus (4 Oct 2008)

I really do wish Bromptons were much, much more popular.
I can't recall a time I've been out on mine where someone
hasn't exclaimed: '_what a fantastic little bike_' (usually as I'm folding/unfolding it)
I know then what's coming next... 
All inquisitive like: '_Erm, how much do they cost?_'

The cost is revealed.

Me: '_Would you like some help getting your jaw off the floor?_'


----------



## pubrunner (8 Oct 2008)

I think that Bromptons make a lot of sense as a city bike; think of all the money that could be saved from travelling by bus, train or sitting in a car idling in traffic. Keep you fit and healthy also.

As a country bike, however, wouldn't there be a tendency for the low set Derailleur gears to pick up leaves/twigs/debris etc. and wouldn't the gears be more likely to get immersed in water ?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Oct 2008)

redcogs said:


> i don't often stray into special interests, but i'm so pleased that i have done.. The Will Self article on Bromptons is a cracking read, then, as if i am not already delighted enough, there is a super photo of Mr and Mrs 'Monkey.
> 
> Mrs 'Monkey looks lovely and you both appear as a fine couple FM. i wouldn't worry unduly about the twin bikes if i were you - Mr and Mrs redcogs have matching kinetic wristwatches and wear them without any embarassment!
> 
> ...



Thanks, 'cogs... my wife_ is_ lovely, yes! (and I am not in real life quite so arsey as 'FM' may sometimes come across here!)

I've actually taken to commuting on the Brompton occasionally in preference to my road bike - and like Mr Phoebus, I still love demonstrating the speed of the fold to people. Technically, Bromptons are just lovely objects.


----------



## Kirstie (13 Oct 2008)

We just ran a Brompton Bicycle case study with our students...fascinating insight into the company and what it's business plans are. Suffice it to say that there will be a lot more Bromptons around in future...


----------



## spandex (13 Oct 2008)

Good on you lass get them started early that's the way to go


----------



## Mr Phoebus (13 Oct 2008)

In the TV-series that Dawn Porter hosts, she's regularly shown riding about on her pink Brommie. Chapeau!


----------



## spandex (13 Oct 2008)

Nice pic




Of the Brompton


----------



## eubielicious (15 Nov 2008)

I got my Brompton just over a week ago... I realised today how unfit I am in terms of riding a bike, I am a runner but of course, cycling uses different muscles.

It's taken me a while to find a good position for the seat, but I think I've managed that now. Not sure about the standard seat, fortunately the nice man at Kinetics (Ben) is sending me a Vitesse saddle...

Getting it on the bus is a joy, a few times I have got on a bus which wouldn't have taken a normal bike. Even had a chase through Inverness to catch a bus I'd narrowly missed (see bus at traffic lights, quick unfold, ride like mad, caught up with bus while people were getting on, quick fold and on!).

Oh yes, they may be cool in London, but that news hasn't reached the kids in Dingwall who think the bike is hilarious!

Matching Bromptons sounds like fun, maybe I should buy my wife one when I have the money!

Have fun all...

Euan


----------



## Mr Phoebus (15 Nov 2008)

eubielicious said:


> Oh yes, they may be cool in London, but that news hasn't reached the kids in Dingwall who think the bike is hilarious!



Yep, I get a lot of that. More gorking than shouting out though.
Which is a good thing 'cuz I always respond to anything shouted at me.

Today on the train station platform two people not content with staring at the folded up Brommie for at least 10 seconds while walking towards it, they both did an impression of an owl as they passed by next to it.
I thought 'Yep, it's Linda Blair'.


----------



## Alves (18 Nov 2008)

eubielicious said:


> Oh yes, they may be cool in London, but that news hasn't reached the kids in Dingwall who think the bike is hilarious!



same in Perth, great howls of derision when I cycle by a school on my way to work. "Hey mister, the rain's shrunk your bike" etc etc.


----------



## Arch (3 Dec 2008)

Alves said:


> same in Perth, great howls of derision when I cycle by a school on my way to work. "Hey mister, the rain's shrunk your bike" etc etc.



I don't own one (I'd like to, but no money spare), but when I've had folding bikes on try out roadshows, I've found that kids (and older people) tend to laugh when you're on it, but are very impressed as soon as you fold it (especially the flip under action of the Brompton).


----------



## Amanda P (3 Dec 2008)

I took mine on the Eurostar once. The lady at the check-in desk asked me to fold it before I took it through, so I did. She was impressed and asked me to do it again, so I did.

Then a security bloke wandered over and asked for another repeat. He then called his mate over...

And you'd think they'd have seen a few Brommies at Waterloo.


----------



## Arch (3 Dec 2008)

You should have started charging them for the show!


----------



## CharlieB (16 Jul 2009)

I'd love a Brompton. I really would.

I wanted one back in March when fellow commuter-owners told me how wonderful they were.
So I hired one for a couple of days, and was smitten by its sheer fun, vivacity and rideability.

The day after my hire completed I ordered a Brompton.

They told me there was an eight week wait.

That was back in April.

I'm still waiting.

They tell me this afternoon I still have 'a few weeks'.

I'd love a Brompton. I really would.

Is anyone else in here waiting for a Brompton?


----------



## Amanda P (27 Jul 2009)

There are plenty on Ebay if you can't wait for a new one...


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Jul 2009)

I was quoted a 12 week wait to replace my stolen one...
Still got over a month to go.
*sulks*


----------



## CharlieB (28 Jul 2009)

Interesting, Doctor… …my sympathies.
Have you paid for all or part of replacement?

Sorry to recap on this at length - 
Since the eight week quoted lead time was up, I have had very little news of when this bike will actually turn up other than some very vague verbal excuses from the dealer. I'm now at three months, and some quite worrying things have happened. I should say have _not_ happened.

About three personal visits to the dealer, and numerous subsequent emails to them and, latterly Brompton themselves (including their MD) themselves have produced zero response. When I say zero response I mean exactly that - from my point of view, it's almost as if they are not telling me something.

What goes through my head?
Is one or other party about to go bust?
Has the dealer failed in some way to pay the manufacturer, or even placed the order and are covering their tracks?

Obviously I can't force people to respond to emails, but having paid for half of the order, I feel I should have some ownership of the situation.
This is such a nice product, I really don't want to lose out by asking for a refund and buying an alternative, or even if it transpires the dealer is at fault placing the same order with a competitor and having another long wait. 

Sorry to ramble, I just wondered whether anyone had any sage advice they could offer me?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (28 Jul 2009)

Hmmmm phone the dealer for one last try, ask them when exactly they placed the order with Brompton.

Phone Brompton with that date and your exact bike spec and ask where it is...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Jul 2009)

got mine yesterday from harry hall's in manchester. they have loads in stock of different specs too. i did 20 miles yesterday and loved it. i bought as i will need it for uni, but tbh it was a pleasure to ride in normal clothes rather than cycling specific. planning on doing 40 miles tomorrow over hard castle crags. i got the m6 steel, no lights, no rack. bought the c bag, it's great. it has 2 pockets on the back handy for water bottles.


----------



## rogerzilla (24 Aug 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> There are plenty on Ebay if you can't wait for a new one...



Indeed there are, but ensure you see the shop receipt - I bet a good proportion of them are hot, especially the London ones.

Unused ones seem to go for just below RRP on eBay, but I don't think the warranty is transferable to a subsequent owner, and you may well need it. The floor for a knackered one seems to be about £250 at the moment.

A few things to watch on a well-used one:

- The head tube is unreinforced and can stretch; the lower headset cup becomes a loose fit. Strong Loctite bearing-fit will keep it on the road. Brompton *may* be able to supply just the head tube, since it is attached to the main frame by a removable pin.

- the rear hinge will get sloppy. It can be replaced by a dealer using very expensive tools.

- handlebars are under enormous strain, especially the M-type, so budget for replacement

- check for frame cracks around the seat cluster, which is where they normally go.

Don't worry about scratches and (within reason) rust - one with a patina has more street cred and it's not exactly made from thin-wall 753.


----------

